# new directive from audi on cambelt replacement every 4 yrs??



## soozi (Aug 14, 2006)

i took my 225 into stoke audi and they told me that i need a new cam belt as my car is 4 yrs old and audi have recently decided that rather than wait the usual 5 years before replacing it, all tts should have the cam changed at 4 yrs old irrespective of mileage. they tell me that they are in the process of contacting all customers to let them know about the change. however i thought your car needed at least 60k on the clock before this was necessary and mine only has 45k on the clock. should i pay to get it done and avoid the Â£3-5k cost of engine replacment that the garage warned me I'd incur if i dont change the cam? or am i having my leg pulled?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I was told the same. Why risk it?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

my hand book says 80k for replacement, it's coming upto 5 years old 01/09 infact, only has 48k on it ...

Would you recommend I get mine changed? .. it's been fully stamped up by Audi so far??

:?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This has come up many times recently as it does seem that Audi are changing their recomendations.

As it happens, the cambelt is rubber and therefore perishable so you shouldn't go more than 5 years without changing it - regardless of mileage.

I guess it depends on how long you intend to keep the car. If you're selling it within the month, then probably not. If you're intending to keep it for a while then personally I'd wait until you don't have to get your insurance, Tax, MOT and then a cambelt all at once - but that's just me.

It will cost you upwards of Â£3,000 if you don't get it done and your cambelt snaps, whereas it will be nearer Â£400 if you get it done now (and get your water pump dfone at the same time as it's easier.)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> It will cost you upwards of Â£3,000 if you don't get it done and your cambelt snaps, whereas it will be nearer Â£400 if you get it done now (and get your water pump dfone at the same time as it's easier.)


Audi rather kindly did my water pump FOC when doing the cambelt. Perhaps a little goodwill in the offing, now they've changed their cambelt policy?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I posted this a while ago after speaking to an Audi Tech mate of mine

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

Contrary to popular belief the cambelt change should be done after 4 years on most models (TT included) and not based on mileage. Like people say..why risk it? Much cheaper to get the work done now than post cambelt isn't it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Link doesn't work...


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

I was told by Audi that the Cambelt needed changing every 4 years, they also told me that the haldex and filter needed changing every 2. Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ Kerching $$$$$$


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

alanstotty said:


> I was told by Audi that the Cambelt needed changing every 4 years, they also told me that the haldex and filter needed changing every 2. Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ Kerching $$$$$$


Haldex and filter are mileage driven not age related.

20,000 for the oil. 40,000 oil and filters.


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Man that sucks ... will see if it's already been (probably not knowing my luck) .. if not then it looks like it's gonna be a tight month  :evil:


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't risk it, change it....


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello,

I have just got a quote from www.colingunning.co.uk for Â£301.52 for Cambelt Kit (Water Pump and Tensioners included) .. seems pretty good, used these guys recently to do some work on our Golf GTI!

But I've just got off the phone from Audi in Hitchin and two Service Managers have said regardless of how many years old it needs to be done before 80k (contradicts what's being said on here) but they said they wont warrant it, they basically said although Audi recommend 80k if you feel unsure then get it changed, they said that cam belt are likely to go on cars that are stood still than been driven day to day.

I think I'll get mine done in the new year, I can see it being a problem right atthis momont *grabs a hooj piece of wood*

Anyone actually had a belt go on them??


----------



## joe_d32 (Apr 23, 2006)

had mine done at 62,000 couldnt sleep at night knowing what could happen, must say on older cars it might be worth changing coil packs and maf as well, did mine at week end and it transformed my car, feels like warp speed, best 160 i spent.mine is an x,plate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I did mine at 40k and 6 years old. The belt had plenty of life in it and so did the damper, tensioner and pulleys. The water pump had started to develop cracks in the impellor however.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anybody have the Audi bulleting number of the recommendation, or even the document itself?

When I bough my TT a month ago, the dealer discussed the cambelt issue with Audi Epsom, 
and they convinced me there is no need to change it before 6y/60k. If this is not the case, 
I would really like to discuss this further with the dealer, but better have some facts before doing it.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

jonas said:


> Does anybody have the Audi bulleting number of the recommendation, or even the document itself?
> 
> When I bough my TT a month ago, the dealer discussed the cambelt issue with Audi Epsom,
> and they convinced me there is no need to change it before 6y/60k. If this is not the case,
> I would really like to discuss this further with the dealer, but better have some facts before doing it.


The new 4 year directive is probably only a month old so maybe hadn't filtered through to the dealer at the time? Still worth doing early


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

jonas said:


> Does anybody have the Audi bulleting number of the recommendation, or even the document itself?
> 
> When I bough my TT a month ago, the dealer discussed the cambelt issue with Audi Epsom,
> and they convinced me there is no need to change it before 6y/60k. If this is not the case,
> I would really like to discuss this further with the dealer, but better have some facts before doing it.


The new 4 year directive is probably only a month old so maybe hadn't filtered through to the dealer at the time? Still worth doing early


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Stoke Audi have a few different ideas on when it should be done, depending on who you talk to and whether they think you'll kick off about it. They did my 60k service, and a couple of days after (prompted by reading something on here) I phoned them to ask what the requirement was, as they didn't mention it. The conversation was basically:

Me: "When does the cambelt need replacement on a 2000 TTR 225?"

SA: "It's supposed to be 80k, but we recommend doing it at 60k"

Me: "You didn't, though."

SA: "Pardon?"

Me: "I've just had my car in there for a 60k service, and you didn't mention the cambelt, never mind recommend I had it replaced."

SA: "Oh, that's because it doesn't need doing until 80k"

Me: "Yes, but you said you recommend it at 60k. When do you do that? Only if someone specifically asks?"

I didn't really get anything other than "sorry, we normally recommend it" out of him from that point, though he did phone Audi, check the chassis number, and confirm that their recommendation is 115k.

Booking the car into Crewe Audi for the 70k service a couple of months ago, I was told "it will need a cambelt change on the next service after this", meaning the 80k service.


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

Just bought a 2000 (W reg) 225 with 85k on the clock. The service book has got mostly audi stamps early on in its life but the last 2 years/services it is QR Sport near Chester. There are no other bills/receipts aside from the service book so I can't tell if the cam has ever been changed???

I rang QR Sport and their records have only just gone onto computer. So they cant tell if they have done a cam change on the last 2 services. Is there any other way any1 can suggest. Obviously don't want to change if I dont need to having spent ALL my mula on the car and insurance.

The mystique off buying a TT has already started and I aint even got the car :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

specialkay said:


> Just bought a 2000 (W reg) 225 with 85k on the clock. The service book has got mostly audi stamps early on in its life but the last 2 years/services it is QR Sport near Chester. There are no other bills/receipts aside from the service book so I can't tell if the cam has ever been changed???
> 
> I rang QR Sport and their records have only just gone onto computer. So they cant tell if they have done a cam change on the last 2 services. Is there any other way any1 can suggest. Obviously don't want to change if I dont need to having spent ALL my mula on the car and insurance.
> 
> The mystique off buying a TT has already started and I aint even got the car :?


Ask the previous owner


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

Problems getting his number.

Would there be any visual clues?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not without looking at the belt and you've got to know what to expect to tell. You'd better chase the history as best you can.


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

cheers for all that. will get on the case


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you can ask DVLA for previous keeper details.


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

just write to them, their address will be on the V5


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

nice 1. will 2.

What ya looking at for a replacement Â£Â£Â£? and is it best at Audi or independent


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

Good news. Got to speak to the previous owner.

Bad news. No change of cam belt from him and he bought it 2 years ago with 40k on the clock. (Now 85k on a W 2000 plate!!!). I take it that I need a change then?

Whats a good price for a cam change? And I take it get the water pump done at same time.

Best at independent or Audi?

Live in North Wales. Any1 had good experience in N Wales/N West recommend garage for this job

Owning a TT is like having an affair with gorgeous fiery woman. High running costs but get a run for your money not to mention the honey moon sex...


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

If the car is a 2000 then you definately need a cambelt change. You should look to go to a reputable inependant and I'm sure someone on here can recommend a decent one in North Wales. Look to pay around Â£400 all in for parts and labour and get the water pump done at the same time as it will most likely need it!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

specialkay said:


> I take it that I need a change then?


Yes.

APS doing it for Â£315+VAT as a group buy http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65737 , so gives you an idea of the sort of ballpark price to pay at an independant.


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

cheers dudes.

thats what I call a fast reply.

I don't believe what they say about the TT forum members


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

specialkay said:


> cheers dudes.
> 
> thats what I call a fast reply.
> 
> I don't believe what they say about the TT forum members


It's all lies....well most of it


----------



## EWEB (Aug 6, 2006)

Just had my Cam Belt and water pump done at a good indepentant here in Great Yarmouth and it only cost.....

Â£245 Total!!

Pretty surpised at the price but I can't fault their work.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

EWEB said:


> Just had my Cam Belt and water pump done at a good indepentant here in Great Yarmouth and it only cost.....
> 
> Â£245 Total!!
> 
> Pretty surpised at the price but I can't fault their work.


Pretty good price that one!! Haven't seen many THAT low before!


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

worth travelling down there and making a holiday of it. What's the night life like? As good as the cam change?

8)


----------



## EWEB (Aug 6, 2006)

Everything is cheap in Great Yarmouth!!!

And the nightlife is good if you come in the summer!


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2002)

Just to complicate things - my TT is coming up to 6 years old with 41,000 miles. I phoned my dealer (Smith Knight Fay, Stockport) to book it in for a service and the cambelt change, but they were adamant it didn't need doing until 80,000 miles. After checking with someone else they did say that Audi had changed the recommended interval to every 4 years, but had now changed it back to 80,000 miles.

I thought they might not have had the latest information from Audi, so I phone Audi CS and they said roughly the same thing - that the interval was changed to every 4 years but this had now been reviewed and the recommended interval was now every 180,000 Km (which I think is 105,000 miles).

Whilst I don't particularly want a snapped belt, I've got a 3rd party warranty which specifies the car must be serviced according to the manufacturer's schedule, so I guess if it does snap then I'd definitely be covered.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Call me old fashioned but If a belt snapped I'd feel the same about a rebuilt engine as I would about a stolen recovered car!

I'd rather avoid the snap than rely on a warranty! :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Wak said:


> Call me old fashioned but If a belt snapped I'd feel the same about a rebuilt engine as I would about a stolen recovered car!
> 
> I'd rather avoid the snap than rely on a warranty! :?


My thoughts exactly. An expensive way to test your warranty.


----------



## nealem (Aug 23, 2006)

we have saved for ages to get a tt and last month we did straight from the finance company with full vag service history on 51 plate cam belt went after 28 miles on day 1 now going into vagtech in L Buzzard for new valves and god knows what else. If you guys are thinking shall i or not just bite the bullet and do it we are looking at Â£2k and audi wanted open book before they would start it. All the best and thanks to you all for your advice in previous posts.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

EWEB said:


> Just had my Cam Belt and water pump done at a good indepentant here in Great Yarmouth and it only cost.....
> 
> Â£245 Total!!
> 
> Pretty surpised at the price but I can't fault their work.


Are you sure they didn't just wipe the cam cover with an oily rag? :lol: :lol:

Just joking. Well done. Mine cost me Â£477


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

specialkay said:


> Good news. Got to speak to the previous owner.
> 
> Bad news. No change of cam belt from him and he bought it 2 years ago with 40k on the clock. (Now 85k on a W 2000 plate!!!). I take it that I need a change then?
> 
> ...


Chester Audi are pretty good. Avoid Pentraeth at all costs :? 
There is also a decent VAG specialist in Rhuddlan I think.
Hope this helps.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Chester Audi are good too - nice people.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it sucks as well I'm coming up to 5 years (January) and only done 35K.........


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

North Wales costs for:
Cambelt and tentioners and pullies
Water pump
Ribbed Belt
Coolant

Audi Pentraeth & Dane Chester both wanted Â£411.00 parts and labour. I found Pentrateh to have a bad attitude about it all and very much like they were doing me a favour.... Dane said they would ring me back "in a few minutes" but never did so I had 2 ring twice. And these are Audi dealers...... 

QR Sport near Chester also failed to ring me back because their parts person was on lunch. Rang back; Â£370 all in but wanted the car all day. They seemed to be switched on about which parts needed changing and included all the parts listed as the standard change which is encouraging.

After speaking to every man and their cousin I have been highly recommended to an independent 1 man outfit in Portmadoc who has 17 years previously working for Audi in N Wales. Labour costs Â£100 and parts at Trade Â£130 TOTAL Â£230. Gunna go down this route and save Â£170 with just as much if not more peice of mind.

If you pay full book at Audi how do you know that you aint gunna get a junior mech doing some of the work???


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Try SJDawson in Saltney (01244681555). VAG Specialist. Never used them myself but know a couple of people that have and they give good reviews!


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

all sorted Â£235 all in and he fixed a couple of other minor bitss. [email protected] hot :lol: :wink:   :twisted:

sleeping at nights slightly better now


----------



## Steve_t (Jan 9, 2006)

Just had mine replaced today at JabbaSport near Peterborough - for peace of mind more than anything (only 49,000 miles but 5 1/2 years old).

Cambelt, tensioner, idle wheels, idle damper, metal impeller water pump and auxilliary belt all replaced for Â£384 inc VAT.

Excellent service - job done in 3 hours whilst I waited in their X-Box equipped waiting area...


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't put as price on peace o' mind

XBOX equiped waiting area!!! All they need is a liquor license


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

baynesey said:


> my hand book says 80k for replacement, it's coming upto 5 years old 01/09 infact, only has 48k on it ...
> 
> Would you recommend I get mine changed? .. it's been fully stamped up by Audi so far??
> 
> :?


An audi stamp can not stop yuor belt snapping. I had mine done early but have knows cars with similar engines have them changed over 140K.

you must ask your self ' am I a gambling man'?

Remember Audi have recommended this for a reason.


----------



## specialkay (Jul 24, 2006)

an audi stamp is no guarantee of anything except higher costs... its certainly no guarantee of quality...

FASH quote on the sales ad is of marginal value


----------



## Joey260806 (Oct 17, 2006)

I recently posted this and I am really eager to find someone who has something in writing from Audi saying that the cam belt should be changed at 40k or 4 years.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72603

If anyone has anything, or is able to point me in the right direction, it would be a great help!


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry to sound ignorant, but what is the aldex and filter>>>?????


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This explains all:

http://www.kisolutionz.com/ttforum/haldex.pdf


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers...i see what it is now....fortunatly i haven't got one, as my baby is only a front wheel drive ( only a poor man )....
thanks
jose


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just read loads of pages including these about the cambelt.

some have mentioned that audi have told them every 4years.
some have mentioned that it's ontop of their invoice.

anyone got anything documented then?


----------



## Joey260806 (Oct 17, 2006)

I could do with exactly the same thing!


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Will ask my local Audi dealer for clarification this weekend. Picking up my new TT this saturday which is currently shows 40k and its 4 years old.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

My local Audi dealership told me recommended is 80K but they'd do it at 60K - I'm now 'just' on 4 years old and 48K - I'd like to wait another 12 months which will mean 5 years old and around 58K I would imagine.

My Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo had a new cambelt and 20K later it snapped and caused Â£3,500 of damage so it seems having it done doesn't guarantee things 100%!!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very true if they overtighten it or incorrectly assemble it etc. :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I spoke to Audi CS a while back, and they said that they did change their advice and say 4yrs for a change, but this was later withdrawn and their advice is now as per the handbooks (80k / 5yrs I think, can't remember off the top of my head). They could give no reason why they changed to 4yrs, or indeed why they changed back again.

They also said that it is a wear and tear item, therefore if it was to go before the recommended time then they would not offer any assistance, as they merely "recommend" a replacement timescale, and in no way guarantee it will last that long (as it is wear and tear, and therefore could go at any time depending on usage).

Just passing on what they said....


----------



## evotista (Jul 22, 2005)

Look at my reply in this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=73150&start=20

HTH


----------

